# Nick has had aother seizure



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I know there's nothing anyone can do but I need to share with those of you who understand. As the title line said, Nick had a second seizure this afternoon. The first was at the beginning of January, not related, the vet said, to his ball eating adventure at Thanksgiving.
I've called the vet and am waiting for a call back but Tuesday is surgery day in his office so I suspect he is otherwise occupied.
I work from home so I'm glad I was here! DH said he'd come home early but there's nothing to do now it's over but watch him and make sure he's okay. This one lasted just over a minute and, although he was up on his own feet in about five minutes, it took him a good twenty minutes more before he recognized me. If I tried to approach him he growled and cowered like a scared stray. 
It's been over an hour now and he's finally stopped panting and settled. I hope he'll be okay. (That's my understatement for the week!)
Thanks for listening.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh, my! Hugs to you both. Keep us updated with what the vet says please.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks. We needed hugs.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm sure that was scary! I hope it turns out OK - keep us posted.


----------



## dustbuny (Apr 21, 2013)

We had a golden that started having seizure's and after a trip to emergency vet our regular vet gave us a Rx for a compound drug that helped control them. Eventually the seizure's became more frequent but they did help. Our dog was like yours took him almost 20-30 minutes to get back to normal.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thinking of you and Nick and sending positive thoughts. They are our furry children.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

A vet tech called back and said the vet wanted to phone a prescription in to the pharmacy for phenobarbitol but I have reservations. The last/first seizure was just after New Years so I don't feel they're often enough yet for meds. When I had Nick's blood work done after the first seizure it came back with abnormal liver and gall bladder numbers and since phenobarb is known affect liver function (they suggest regular blood work to catch liver failure early!), I'd rather wait until it's the only choice.
The tech is asking and will call me back...


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hugs to you and your fur baby Nick. Not an easy time when they are "family"!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, how terrifying that must be !!! I always love looking at your beautiful dog in your avatar !! Prayers and hugs are comng your way right now, from me and my two furbabies, Sascha and Max. xoxox I hope you get a call from the vet soon.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Please, each one of you, accept my thanks for the moral support today. I didn't hear back from vet a second time so I expect I will in the morning.
Nick is seeming himself again but we'll be watching him like a hawk.
I really needed to hear some kind voices today. Thank you.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Blessings, and have a peaceful night.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Love and hugs to you Nick, and your family.
I have a son named Nick who I pray for every day.
I hope tomorrow is a better day for you all.
Adrienne xox
Prayers tonight before I sleep.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am sorry, double post . I LOVE LOVE LOVE his big face. He is a handsome boy !


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I lost a dog to seizures last summer, because the seizures would not stop, came one after another, and the vet said she had already suffered irreversible brain damage. We had to have her put to sleep. I am still grieving her loss, as is our other dog, who had had her company almost all his life. I woulds go ahead with the meds. I have seizures myself, and from the time they started, they got worse and more frequent every time I stopped the meds. when you have a seizure, the connections between your brain and your nerves and muscles disconnect, and it takes a while to re-connect, so they may not be able to move properly, or may not recognize familiar people, and so on. It is NOT fun for me, and it must be worse for a dog who cannot understand what is happening.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I've spoken to the vet's office again, after my message was relayed to him. We've decided, because of his already existing issues we will wait one more seizure before we begin the phenobarbital. Once he starts that we will need to check his liver functions every two weeks until the dosage it perfected. He currently takes Temeril-P, an antihistamine with prednisone for his allergies and I am uneasy giving him another strong drug at this point.
Hopefully, we have months to go. Fingers are crossed!
Dowager, I'm so sorry about your dog and about your seizures! That must be very difficult! 
I know what you mean about the disorientation - Nick took some time to come around after his seizures and I had an Irish Terrier years ago who had epilepsy. I ended up losing her to congestive heart failure. It's never easy to say goodbye to them, is it?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Hugs for you and Nick.. so hard to watch our fur babies having health issues. He can handle the meds if and when he goes on them. Our fur baby left us a year ago. He had many many issues. He had several meds . Allergies no hips bad knees. But we did what we could for him. Good luck. With Nick.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Hugs for you and Nick.. so hard to watch our fur babies having health issues. He can handle the meds if and when he goes on them. Our fur baby left us a year ago. He had many many issues. He had several meds . Allergies no hips bad knees. But we did what we could for him. Good luck. With Nick.


Thanks! He's been fine since the seizure so we're in wait mode again. He'll be good until the next episode - I just hope it's a long way off!

Saying goodbye is always terrible! I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

cathyknits said:


> Thanks! He's been fine since the seizure so we're in wait mode again. He'll be good until the next episode - I just hope it's a long way off!
> 
> Saying goodbye is always terrible! I'm sorry for your loss!


Thank you! Cathy. Yes saying goodbye is hard. Very hard but sometimes just knowing they don't have to suffer any longer helps a little. That was how I felt with shadow. He loved the outdoors but was highly allergic to grass, gnats and so much more.

You give Nick a big hug . I sure hope it is a very long time I at all before he has a seizure again... scary for and it must be awful for them too.. mary


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, Nick, and your family


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Dowager said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you, Nick, and your family


Thank you. We appreciate it.


----------



## momm (Jul 14, 2013)

Just found this forum and as I love animals couldn't resist peeking in. So sorry that your dog is having medical issues. I once had a toy Poodle that started having seizures that were related to no medical issues --he really didn't have any. Like your Nick, they started out to be infrequent and our vet didn't want to put him on any medication at that point. Demi would have a seizure that lasted maybe a minute or so --very scary---and when he came out of it he would be quite disoriented for maybe 15 - 20 minutes. Eventually, the episodes came more often and he was put on phenobarbital. We gave it to him for quite awhile with no evidence of seizures and eventually took him completely off and he lived the rest of his life seizure free. Loved that little feisty dog.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

They know so little about what causes seizures the wait and see approach seems to be the way to go.

Thanks for your input. Every bit of info helps.


----------



## NCSpots (Jun 27, 2012)

Check into a med called Zonisamide. But I agree, the frequency of the seizures doesn't seem to warrent medications yet. However you should also consider the length of each seizure. 

And if the post-ictal stage starts getting worse, there are anti-anxiety drugs that can be given right after the seizure to lessen the intensity and time frame.

I just recently went through this with my 12yr old rescue.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

NCSpots said:


> Check into a med called Zonisamide. But I agree, the frequency of the seizures doesn't seem to warrent medications yet. However you should also consider the length of each seizure.
> 
> And if the post-ictal stage starts getting worse, there are anti-anxiety drugs that can be given right after the seizure to lessen the intensity and time frame.
> 
> I just recently went through this with my 12yr old rescue.


Thanks.
So far, he's just had the two so we're watching and waiting.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

We woke up to the sound of Nick having his third seizure this morning around 6:15. He'd vomited before the seizure and did again afterwards -- and threw up some more pink ball!! After piecing it together with what I've collected already it seems the majority of it has been "returned".
He's had trouble keeping anything down today but seems okay, if exhausted. Good news is that he's drinking and has accepted two 1" squares of bread with peanut butter.
I have an appointment tomorrow with the vet. They said since he seemed settled they wanted to wait until then to see him - not sure why. He was scheduled for next week for his annual shots and more blood work to see what's up with the liver and gall bladder functions so I guess we'll do that tomorrow, too. 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My heart goes out to poor Nick. And to you. As I mentioned before, I lost my Beagle/Chihuahua mix to seizures just under a year ago, so I know what you both are going through.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been thinking of your Nick, and wondering how he is doing?


----------



## momm (Jul 14, 2013)

I too have been wondering how Nick has been doing


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Dowager & Momm. Thanks for asking.
Nick went to the vet Thursday for his annual shots and check up. He's gained another couple of pounds - up to 56 lbs now (he was 52.5 last fall) - so he's doing well. Not eating and weight loss are warning bells. Nick has definitely NOT lost his appetite! I asked whether we should re-do blood work but the vet said no. It was six months ago Nick had the first seizure and vet says if the abnormal blood work shown then had been caused by the sort of tumors associated with those results, it would have been fast spreading and Nick would probably been gone by now. That was why he'd originally said if the results indicated tumors they were inoperable. (I have paraphrased so it sounds more off-handed than it was put to me.) It seems more likely the ball remains were the cause, aggravating his gall bladder (increased bile production) and liver. Vet says we'll keep them as a baseline and continue to watch Nick.
As far as the seizures - 3 in six months - the vet said if it was his dog he wouldn't be medicating yet. He did mention alternatives to the phenobarbital if the time comes to go that way.
So, all in all, a positive outcome. DH and I will try to cut back Nick's bedtime snacks to see if he gets through the night without vomiting (Please, keep your fingers crossed!) but Nick absolutely expects that snack now so we've got our work cut out for us.
Your moral support means so much to me! Thank you both!
Cathy... & Nick


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Hugs to you all.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> Hugs to you all.


Thank you! We gladly accept all hugs offered!!


----------



## momm (Jul 14, 2013)

So happy for the good news update. I was wondering if ingesting the ball was responsible for some of the issues. Sounds like you have a good vet ----


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I really like and trust him. We've gone to him since we moved here 10 years ago so he's looked after Sam & Maggie, the two Airedales we had when we got Nick as well as numerous foster dogs we've had through Airedale rescue. He doesn't go in for extras or believe in heroic measures that won't improve the dogs' quality of life. I trust the opinions he gives me. Lucky me, lucky dogs, I think.
Well, good night and thanks again!


----------



## RTFluffy (Nov 30, 2013)

My golden lab/Golden Retrieve mix has had seizures since she was a puppy. We give her phenobarb twice a day and potassium bromide once a day. But when she starts having a seizure we get her and hyper. Running her around and sending back and forth between myself and my mother. This stops the seizures more quickly and most of the time does not restart. We look very funny in the middle of the night trying to stop a seizure, but it is all about Kelly seizures stopping and less about how we look to othes. I hope your doggie feels better.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

RTFluffy said:


> My golden lab/Golden Retrieve mix has had seizures since she was a puppy. We give her phenobarb twice a day and potassium bromide once a day. But when she starts having a seizure we get her and hyper. Running her around and sending back and forth between myself and my mother. This stops the seizures more quickly and most of the time does not restart. We look very funny in the middle of the night trying to stop a seizure, but it is all about Kelly seizures stopping and less about how we look to othes. I hope your doggie feels better.


That's interesting. Nick has only had three so far so he's not on any meds yet and we're in "watch" mode. I had an Irish Terrier many years ago who had epilepsy and was on phenobarb - pretty successfully. 
If I catch Nick going into another one I'll try y=to break the cycle as you do. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## RTFluffy (Nov 30, 2013)

Your welcome


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Just checking up on Nick. How is he doing?


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi there!

The good news is that Nick has been well. I didn't read, going back through the posts, that I'd said he threw up what we think was the last of the ball - I might have but I'm not sure. I've kept those puzzle pieces in a bag on top of the fridge and, after that last bit, it seems 95% of it has re-emerged. And he's been good ever since. (Everyone, please, pause to knock on wood now!) We are up in Canada at the moment - it's been a year since we were her to see the family because we were afraid to travel with him at Christmas. 

I know the seizures may not have had anything to do with the ball but I'm hoping...

Thanks for asking, Dowager! Hope all is well with you!

Cathy


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, all is well with me Cathy. Little Man, the long-haired chihuahua, pulled one of his stunts today. I had packed a tamale, shuck and all, into my bag today along with other tings for my lunch. I got busy and didn't take time to eat. When I got home, my nephew wanted to go right out to the store and get a couple of things to put in the dinner salad he was going to make, so I set the bag by my desk and we went right out. Well sure enough, when we got home, the tamale was missing out of my bag, including the plastic container I had put it in. When we looked, we could only find the empty plastic container! We waited a while, and when he thought we weren't looking, he went and pulled out what was left of it from where we'd left it, and proceeded to finish it! Shuck and all! I couldn't help but laugh, though I do hope it was not too spi9cy for his digestive system. And then we wonder why he sometimes doesn't et his dog food! *LOL*


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

He knew he was supposed to have Mexican lunch...?


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> He knew he was supposed to have Mexican lunch...?


 *laughs* Apparently.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I have just subscribed to gone to the dogs and have read this thread with interest. We have a rescue dog that we got in April. He is a Great Dane X Rottweiler/Boxer with epilepsy. When we got him we were told he had seizures every month. I'm pleased to say he's only had one lot of seizures (August)since we adopted him, as unfortunately he has recurrent seizures and has to go to the vets for IV treatment to stop them. I now have some rectal drugs to give him to calm him down and hopefully stop him having so many seizures one after the other. That all said he's a lovely friendly dog whose convinced he's a lap dog! lol


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm glad you are able to maintain him on drugs. And my big dog (Lab/Pointer mix, 80 lbs.) thinks he is a lap dog too! Must be a big dog thing.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Carol. Welcome!

Carol, do you give your boy the drugs all the time or just after a seizure to stop others coming?


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Cathy and Dowager
many thanks for your welcome. Torrey has phenobarbitol twice a day and the rectal valium is to use if he continues fitting and hopefully it will calm him enough to get him to the vets. Dowager I think you're right about big dogs thinking they're lap dogs Torrey is 87lb!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

That's funny. Nick hates cuddling and will only do it on command! And that lasts about 16 seconds! He's 55 pounds now.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Aww that's a shame. I wonder if he wasn't cuddled as a puppy? We'll never know due to his rescue.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

auntycarol said:


> Aww that's a shame. I wonder if he wasn't cuddled as a puppy? We'll never know due to his rescue.


Do you mean Nick? He's our first in about 25 years who's not a rescue. We've had Nick since he was a baby and it was my girlfriend who bred him. She did a wonderful job of socializing the litter and he's great on all other counts - especially good with other dogs. She kept his brother and now has one of their nieces. The brother loves to cuddle, the niece does not.
There is an exception - when I'm traveling for work, after I've been away a couple of days, he'll climb up on DH's knee while he's watching TV in the evening.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry Cathy, I got muddled up and was thinking Nick was a rescue dog.


----------

